# 2WD, AUTO, LOCK switch - how does it work?



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey guys
I have an X-trail 2001, 2.0 automatic.
I am unsure how the 2wd, 4wd, and 4wd lock switch works.
It is this type:








When I press the 2WD or AUTO buttons, nothing happens - no indication whatsoever. I'm not sure whether the keys work. Only if I press the LOCK button light on the dashboard indicates it is ON, but nothing more. When I start the car for a second 4WD indicator is on, and then it goes off.

Am I missing something here?
Any advice will be helpful.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Very simple my friend
2wd, only front wheels pulls the car. 
Auto, front wheels pulls the car until a difference of speed is detected through the abs sensors on each wheel, then a solenoid pushes a clutch to send torque to the rear wheels. After a certain time, the solenoid pulls the clutch back and you re back to 2wd until a difference of speed is detected..........
Lock mode, you have all wheels pulling the car until around 80 km/h, then it goes back to 2wd. 
I hope that was simple, if not do test yourself on a gravel road. 
Full stop on lock mode ,then put the pedal to the metal and enjoy 4wd on gravel( i like it better on snow)❄
Do the same on 2wd and auto mode, you ll see the difference. 
Are you more a tarmac person?
On a quiet road, the car fully stopped, left foot on the brake right foot brings the revs to 1500 and let got he brake at the same time you press the gas to the floor. You should burn some rubber. Do the same on lock mode, you ll notice a huge difference on each mode.


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you, otomodo
But how can I tell which mode is selected? I have no indication for 2WD and AUTO. Only for the lock mode I have some light indicating it is on.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

nikolav said:


> When I pres the 2WD or AUTO buttons nothing really happens - no indication or whatsoever. I'm not sure whether the keys actually work. Only if I pres the LOCK button a light on the dashboard indicates it is ON, but nothing more. When I start the car for a second 4WD indicator is on and then it goes off.
> 
> Am I missing something here?
> Any advice will be helpful.


Are you asking what indicator lights should show up on the dash?

On my 2006 (dial selector instead of buttons, but the same 3 options), 2WD has no dash light, AUTO illuminates a green light (the 4 wheels icon) in the instrument cluster and LOCK illuminates a yellow letters "4WD" with the word LOCK below it. There is also a 4WD warning light (yellow with larger letters and it doesn't say lock)) that should illuminate for 1 second when you start the car (system check) Obviously if that comes on while you're driving, then you have issues.

The lights just tell you what mode is selected via the buttons or dial, it does not necessarily mean that your drive train is configured in the manner. For example, apparently if you have selected 2WD and accelerate hard on a slippery surface (ie flooring it from a stop on a loose gravel road), the ECU may engage 4WD momentarily to give more traction. No light will illuminate on the dash

As well, if you are in 4WD LOCK and your speed goes over 20? kph (I've read different speeds, all of them low) then the ECU will kick the drivetrain out of LOCK and select a more "appropriate" power distribution (maybe 80/20 or even 2WD) It hasn't happen to me, but I understand that the 4WD LOCK light flashes when this happens. Once your speed drops under the limit, the LOCK resumes and the light stops flashing and stays on steady.

I hope that answers your question: when you select AUTO, then there should be a lit icon on the dash. A different icon should light for LOCK, no icon for 2WD. Maybe you just have a burned out bulb.






Car Manuals has the 2001 X Trail manual

https://carmanuals2.com/nissan/x-trail-2001-transfer-section-tf-52317


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks, MikeHJ
Your answer was really helpful and especially the link to the manual.
So I can pre-define my problem/question.

When I pres the AUTO button I don't have the Auto indicator lamp ON. In fact I didn't know there was one .
I have the 4WD lamp on only when I start the car for about 3 seconds (as described in the manual), which I guess is normal.
Is it possible only a single bulb/LED or whatever the indicator is to burn?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi nikolav......i am posting a Google image photo of a 2005 Xtrail with the AWD dial (just like my 2006 xtrail for canadian markets) My awd dial lights up just like MIKEHJ described. Your 2001 xtrail has a 3 push button AWD.....in either case, there may be some kind of mini light bulb behind the AWD switches...but i recall other xtrail owners mentioning our xtrails have a strange and unique dash guage lights that cannot be changed or adjusted.....honestly, best thing to do is pop over to your local nissan service dept and get the service counter guy to look it up on his computer. Your awd switches may be working perfectly fine or maybe you Do have a burnt out bulb....but personally i would pop over and chat with the service dept at nissan. They might just give you some free time saving advice or even tell you to not screw with it, etc. Good luck.  https://i.ytimg.com/vi/zx9R9qHNXEw/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

nikolav said:


> When I pres the AUTO button I don't have the Auto indicator lamp ON. In fact I didn't know there was one .
> I have the 4WD lamp on only when I start the car for about 3 seconds (as described in the manual), which I guess is normal.
> Is it possible only a single bulb/LED or whatever the indicator is to burn?


Since the 4WD warning lamp does what it is supposed to do (come on when you start the car and then go off), it doesn't sound like there is a fault with the system.

I glanced at the manual and there is a chart that lists the expected voltages across various pins on the 4wd electrical connection with the key in various positions. Personally, I'd start there with a multimeter and see if everything matches. It is possible that the selector buttons don't work. Sounds easier than taking the instrument cluster out.

Of course, if everything checks out fine and you are in the appropriate mode when the buttons are pressed (observed by friend, for example), then you could always forget about changing the bulb and trust the buttons


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks guys!
You were very helpful. I will check the thing with the multimeter first.

Cheers!


----------



## JOSHUA9944 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi guys, I find these information are useful. I just got a 2009 X-Trail with Auto,2WD,4WD. I am still confused if I can change the 2WD to 4WD while driving, like, while the wheel is still spinning. Also, which mode is economical 2WD or Auto? Please advise me. 

Thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Hi
I ve been switching from 2wd to auto to 4wd since 14 years. You do not engage physically the differential, you turn a switch. 
With the car in motion, by turning the switch, you light the mode you want to be. If the parameters are met, the system will engage awd, otherwise you 're in 2wd. 
With the system in lock position, a solonoid will engage the rear wheels and transfer power the the rear wheels up to 80km/h, after then you re back to 2wd. 
Be on auto mode can be as much economical as the 2wd mode except the minute there's a wheel spin or a difference in wheels speed, wich triggers the awd mode. 

I ll be having fun with my awd this norning, we had a few cm of snow and going to work drifting on curves will put a big smile on my face.


----------



## Simon Aitam Sale (Oct 11, 2021)

otomodo said:


> Very simple my friend
> 2wd, only front wheels pulls the car.
> Auto, front wheels pulls the car until a difference of speed is detected through the abs sensors on each wheel, then a solenoid pushes a clutch to send torque to the rear wheels. After a certain time, the solenoid pulls the clutch back and you re back to 2wd until a difference of speed is detected..........
> Lock mode, you have all wheels pulling the car until around 80 km/h, then it goes back to 2wd.
> ...


I have a question here about the accelerator, please can you help me?


----------



## Simon Aitam Sale (Oct 11, 2021)

When I keep on pressing the accelerator paddle the it speed but the sound of the engine goes higher and does not changes to its normal mode of sound when driving.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Simon Aitam Sale said:


> When I keep on pressing the accelerator paddle the it speed but the sound of the engine goes higher and does not changes to its normal mode of sound when driving.


Year?
Automatic,manual?
Anything done to the car lately?


Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaZaty8040 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi otomodo, so what you're trying to say is that while we're driving we can actually press any of the switches (2WD/AUTO/LOCK) depending on the type of road that we are driving right?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

ShaZaty8040 said:


> Hi otomodo, so what you're trying to say is that while we're driving we can actually press any of the switches (2WD/AUTO/LOCK) depending on the type of road that we are driving right?


You're not mechanically changing anything while you're driving, you're basically flipping a switch to insert a driving mode. 
The computer will activate or deactivate the awd if the right parameters are met. I have seen my back wheels spin on 2wd mode and it s written in the owners manual that this could happen. 
My wife have been stuck on a snow bank trying to get into our driveway. This is not a subaru awd , you can be stuck with one wheel spinning. 
Sorry for the late response, i didn't see the thread notification  

Envoyé de mon SM-G781W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kiwigirl (25 d ago)

Hey guys, silly question following sorry  I have a Nissan Dualis 2007 20G, petrol, started to hear some humming noise between 20-70 kmh, was wondering if it can caused by once switching the 4wd to auto while driving up on a steep gravel road and slipped a bit in the meantime. We are just about to change the steering tire rods as well. Humming noise started after I was driving on a gravel road an when we slipped a bit my partner switched the 4wd into auto mode. Cheers 😃


----------

